# Documentation to support 90785 and Psychotherapy Add-on codes



## fjohnso6 (Feb 22, 2013)

When auding a note for a submitted bill for the add on codes 90875 (Interactive Complexity) and Psychotherapy with and E/M (90833, 90836, 90838) what documentation examples do you have to support billing these codes? I am looking for guidance particularly for the add-on codes for psychotherapy...should they document the of pyschotherapy was used i.e. supportive, cognitive-behavioral and would you consider it double dipping if you count supportive therapy/strategies for HPI elements and supporting the psychotherapy used?

Would this be enough to support 90833 

"psychotherapy for 30 minutes using supportive interventive strategies"


----------

